# Pics of pigmys please!!!!



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

If people don't mind can you please post pictures of Pygmy goats for me??? Thank you 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Playful piggies!







Pregnant piggie







What comes out of the above Pygmy when bred to an ND







Hungry piggie! (not pregnant)

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Are pygmys smaller than NDs??? I haven't had the opportunity too meet but a couple NDs and I haven't seen a Pygmy sense I was a kid. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I think according to breed standard they are supposed to be the same height but pigmys are stalkier and ND's have a more dairy build


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

However my black piggie is very short lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

People have done everything but get on their knees and beg us to breed pygmys. I have had so many phone calls about them and people looking for them. 

I already of boers and mini Nubians and was curious about pygmys before we decided to add any. The last picture posted of the one you said was a hungry piggie is just too cute.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She's my old lady, she always looks preggo!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She's the same one as the top pic playing with the little Nygmy wether


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## riley_pygmy (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

This is pepper he's pygmy







This is blue jeans she a ND

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my are they just adorable  So precious  I never actually saw a Pygmy in person


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

here are some of my pygmies


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

goatlover1974 said:


> View attachment 79365


Are you in the UK? if you are in the USA this is not considered a pygmy. here is the NPGA color chart. I also attached a section of the breed standard that has the size chart. sorry to do this but it bugs me when people think all small goats are "pygmies"


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Daisy-Mae said:


> View attachment 79460
> 
> This is pepper he's pygmy
> View attachment 79461
> ...


Hi I would like to inform you that pepper is NOT a full pygmy. he may have pygmy in him but he isnt a fullblood. he has more of a dairy color. he is adorable but not a pygmy. not trying to be mean or anything just trying to inform everyone that not all small goats are pygmies. If you look at my above post it has the NPGA color chart. In fact your ND has more of a pygmy color then your other one. she has the black around the socks like a caramel. she is obviously not a fullblood but she looks pretty cool


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't want to be rude either I never said he was 100% pygmy but his mom is and his dad is ND/pygmy. As for the ND I don't know what her parents are she was are first goat and I didn't ask my daughter fell in love with her. We do have a full pygmy but she's a little stinker trying to get a picture of her because she likes to be the center of attention. But she don't look anything like the colors in your pictures and she's registered


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Daisy-Mae said:


> I don't want to be rude either I never said he was 100% pygmy but his mom is and his dad is ND/pygmy. As for the ND I don't know what her parents are she was are first goat and I didn't ask my daughter fell in love with her. We do have a full pygmy but she's a little stinker trying to get a picture of her because she likes to be the center of attention. But she don't look anything like the colors in your pictures and she's registered
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


If she looks nothing like the above pictures then she cannot be registered with the NPGA... she may be a registered Nigerian dwarf... those are the only colors the NPGA is currently accepting... is she a grey/brown? they are currently not letting them get registered due to questioning of purity and the NPGA may go bankrupt for doing this because they are currently being sued for $1.3 Million for denying their registration. Below is a link to more information on this matter.

http://www.courthousenews.com/2014/02/11/65270.htm


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

here is some examples of the grey/brown color.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm seeing a lot of goats in this thread being called Pygmy, that are not Pygmies and have no Pygmy goat characteristics. Bbpygmy has posted some good examples of true Pygmy goats. 

Unfortunately, the word "pygmy" seems to have become a word used to describe any small goat. This is simply not accurate. The Pygmy is a breed that only comes in a handful of different color patterns. They should be small, compact, and cobby with a muscular build. If your goat is small and not registered as a Pygmy, you probably do not have an actual Pygmy goat, but some sort of mix.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I will try and get a picture so you can see her. She's a cream color but don't look like any of those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

She's called white Carmel. It kinda looks like a light cream color


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Daisy-Mae said:


> I will try and get a picture so you can see her. She's a cream color but don't look like any of those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Cream is not a NPGA color... Cream is more of a Nigerian color. Go to http://www.npga-pygmy.com that is the official website of the National Pygmy goat association.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I'll get my papers out. How can the register her if she's not pygmy


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Daisy-Mae said:


> She's called white Carmel. It kinda looks like a light cream color
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Ok ya caramel is on that list. "The caramel color pattern can range FROM white to caramel hairs, intermingled with white in the top coat making the top coat appears to be a shade of white/cream to tan. The undercoat has the same base color (black or brown) as the dorsal stripes, socks, and face accents. Caramel are required to have vertical stripes on center front of socks same color as body topcoat." This is taken strait from the NPGA color chart.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

The way you were describing her made it sound like she looked like this.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok you were starting to scare me I paid a lot of money for her. I'll get a pic when I get home. You will have to tell me what you think


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

What is her registered name? I can look her up in the herdbook....


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

No she just don't look like any from those pictures. She's an odd ball the breeder said she don't see very many like her. But for all I know she could've been feeding me a line. She don't have any black. It's a white Carmel with a darker shade sock and stripe down her back and up both sides of her face


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

No I didn't I'm trying to think of the lady's name we bought her from. When I get home I'll get her papers. My daughter doesn't call her my her registered name. She didn't like it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

so... are you saying she's a caramel with brown markings??


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Daisy-Mae said:


> No I didn't I'm trying to think of the lady's name we bought her from. When I get home I'll get her papers. My daughter doesn't call her my her registered name. She didn't like it lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


lol


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Daisy-Mae said:


> No I didn't I'm trying to think of the lady's name we bought her from. When I get home I'll get her papers. My daughter doesn't call her my her registered name. She didn't like it lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


If you tell me what state you got her from I can name off breeders around that area...


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

That's so sad. Ours are just pets we've only breed blue jeans and pepper once because my daughter wanted to go through that experience then we had him fixed lol







This is their baby. 
I wouldn't had spent that much on are pygmy but it was my daughters 16 bday and that was all she wanted was a registered goat and we found her and she fell in love. We got her as a bottle baby in the middle of winter she lived in the house the first 3 months we had her

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

She's from portland Indiana 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

oh ok this should be easy we're from indiana. was it kaylee kinder? kelly young? carrie graf? Angie nine? oh i bet it was angie nine! she has some funky colored ones that Ive seen at shows! ya I have seen that. if she is already registered she's fine but if you get offspring with that color they will be denied. angie had another one born with that color this year and they denied it's registration.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

She's a Carmel with brownish markings but they are really light 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes it was Angie 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you for your help. We are not breeding her. Just a family pet and showed in 4h


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Is your goats name Wabash River Valley Sugar Creek? I looked it up in the herdbook.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Honestly I'm not really sure. I'll get back with you later


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

http://pygmygoatclub.org.uk/

This is part of the reason people are so confused.. NPGA has come up with their own version of what a pygmy goat should be, and the rest of the world has their versions..


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Zzpygmies said:


> http://pygmygoatclub.org.uk/
> 
> This is part of the reason people are so confused.. NPGA has come up with their own version of what a pygmy goat should be, and the rest of the world has their versions..


That's exactly why I always ask if they are in the UK before telling them that their goats aren't fullblood pygmies...


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

bbpygmy said:


> That's exactly why I always ask if they are in the UK before telling them that their goats aren't fullblood pygmies...


 I can't say I'd be disappointed with a few more color choices.. But I love my NPGA pygmies


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Zzpygmies said:


> I can't say I'd be disappointed with a few more color choices.. But I love my NPGA pygmies


Me too  I love all the NPGA colors.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Pygmy Doe. She came from registered stock. She was the second goat we ever bought a few years ago and never intended to show or raise registered goats when we bought her. That came later. It's hard to see here but she has a characteristic that you will see in many NPGA goats if anyone is wondering. "Speckled ears" and the white tinting on her tail. As she's aged, her white band has taken over, so to say, the black coloring as is also happening on her "boots". I agree where it's annoying when people pass off any small goat as a pygmy but not ALL registered pygmy's follow the exact standard depicted in some of the photos here.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

P.s. Pardon her face, she has already poofed out for the winter  here is one of her kids when we bred her with an unregistered pygmy buck. By unregistered I mean he likely has some other mix in him but we don't know what. Enough pygmy where all of his kids come out looking similar to this when bred with the pygmy doe


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

PygmyMom said:


> View attachment 82097
> 
> 
> Pygmy Doe. She came from registered stock. She was the second goat we ever bought a few years ago and never intended to show or raise registered goats when we bought her. That came later. It's hard to see here but she has a characteristic that you will see in many NPGA goats if anyone is wondering. "Speckled ears" and the white tinting on her tail. As she's aged, her white band has taken over, so to say, the black coloring as is also happening on her "boots". I agree where it's annoying when people pass off any small goat as a pygmy but not ALL registered pygmy's follow the exact standard depicted in some of the photos here.


I agree that not all pygmies look exactly like they should (example would be the Grey/brown agoutis, whose registration is currently being denied) but if they do not look like any of the registrable colors their registration will be denied. Im not sure what you mean by "white tinting on tail" pygmies should not have white on their tail...


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

Pygmymom do you have a picture of your doe when she was younger? I've never seen their whites spots change before.. I've had the agouti pattern lighten and darken though.. 

What a darling little kid! He might not be registered, but that doesn't mean he's not adorable


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

"B) tail accented in white." This is usually on the tip of the tail from my understanding.

Im sure I have some photos of when we got her as a kid somewhere but would have to scan through a ton of memory cards to find them  that was a couple years ago.

Her color changing has been subtle but obvious to me when I look at her now. Either way she is not a registered little goat. (We declined her paperwork as we never intended to register or show her-rookie mistake as a beginner goat owner trying to save a few bucks lol!) Her kids are sold at pet prices and disclosure is given that the buck is not a purebred pygmy 

To the thread starer, I've seen valuable information and charts in this thread. I wish I had seen some of this when I started raising "dwarf" breed goats lol!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

I think when it means accented in white that there can be a few intermingled white hairs not an all white tail. This is an example of what a black should look like... I've never seen one with white on the tip of the tail...


----------



## corrin20 (Apr 2, 2014)

some of my pygmies


----------



## corrin20 (Apr 2, 2014)

and Zeus's little bandana


----------



## kmgraves13 (Oct 30, 2014)

Here are my girls and the new little guy I just got.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have to say , I'm enjoying all the pictures in this thread 
Such adorable , beautiful animals


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with tricky...so many cuties!!


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

One of my little doelings


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I got more pix of my fatty fat girl!






















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Zzpygmies- just way too cute!!!

Happycali- I could just squeeze her!!! LoL I love their stocky fluffiness!!!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol I wish I could squeeze her! She's a wild one.. And completely terrified of humans 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Happy bucks


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Cute! Can I borrow the brown one? 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Here are my does. Unregistered and for sale ☺


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

B&B Pygmies..... I have got say, you have some adorable goats! I love the looks of your goats... as a pygmy should be... thick, chunky and cute 

I started my herd 14 years ago with what I thought was Pygmies but now I know I had ND/Pygmy crosses.... my first doe was a lighter gray agouti and my second was a bit darker but had the heavy wide barrel look. None were registered but were loved very much. I started milking them and realized that sometimes those low bellies and short legs made it difficult to get a pail under... gave an abundant amount of sweet milk though 
I now know the difference between a Pygmy and a Nigerian Dwarf as I now raise registered ND but still have 3 of my "kids" from my original crosses as my pets and as my hubby calls them "hayburners"


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Baby Pygmies


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

The babies in the bowls are so cute lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwww :laugh:


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Samantha, thank you so much for starting this thread. To everyone else, thank you for responding. I've read the whole thing and feel like I've taken a class on Pygmy goats!:dance:

I love it! I've had several folks call my ND's, Pygmy's. Seems like "Pygmy" is used for any small goat... by folks who don't have goats. Thanks to y'all, I feel more equipped to explain the difference! :thumbup:


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

When I was growing up small goats were considers pygmys, if they were larger goats and good milkers they were milk goats, if they were good for nothing else they were a meat goat. Nobody every seemed to care about any type of breed inparticular 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Here are some of my girls and boys. The first picture are my two babies at a few hours, and the second is the girl (she's on the right in the first picture) at a week and a half, or so. The last and second to last are full brothers, but the second to last is a wether and the last is a buck. They're the biggest pygmies will generally get- they're right at the edge of the height limit.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's one of my favorite does, Old Orchard Wish's Willow







She is the daughter of the 2014 runner-up national champion doe PGCH Old Orchard Wish, pictured below


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Janecb- I love that buck!!! 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Does PCGH old orchard wish have wattles?!? 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes and our doe Wish's Willow has wattles too  Old Orchard Wish is owned by Sarah Read.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh my!!! I wish I could find one with wattles. I haven't had any luck finding a registered doe period. :-(


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Where are you located? We may have some doelings available this spring. They may even have wattles


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

bbpygmy said:


> Where are you located? We may have some doelings available this spring. They may even have wattles


I'm In laurel fork, va

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

nannysrus said:


> I'm In laurel fork, va
> 
> Samantha
> 
> "5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


There are shows that are close to you in North Carolina. The shows are in Greensboro,NC and there is usually one in the spring and one in the fall so that may work out if you are interested in a doe.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you, Samantha! He's one of my favorites, and an absolute sweetheart. His mom is the 2011 national runner-up. (My family called her the best loser for a while, but we love her :3)

And BB, I want/need a doeling from you in the spring


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

janecb said:


> Thank you, Samantha! He's one of my favorites, and an absolute sweetheart. His mom is the 2011 national runner-up. (My family called her the best loser for a while, but we love her :3)
> 
> And BB, I want/need a doeling from you in the spring


Ok I'll put you on the list. Any particular color or anything?


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I sent you a message 

I found some more fun pictures of my herd as well. The first is the baby/breeding pen, the second is when my first bottle baby Lily met my nubian cross, RubyBee... she was not pleased. The third is her again, along with another of my does and a wether keeping an eye on RubyBee. The fourth is grain time before a show, with my nine week old bottle baby and guinea fowl joining in. The last picture is the same bottle baby meeting one of my other bucks.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

BBpygmy- do your doelings or buckling sell better?


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Doelings by far


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

nannysrus said:


> BBpygmy- do your doelings or buckling sell better?
> 
> Samantha
> 
> "5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


Doelings by far


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Can you give me a rough idea about how big your bucks will mature to? 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

This is about how big they get


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

All of our sires have also won rosettes in the NPGA show ring


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

They get about 21" at the withers.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I need to find a boyfriend for the one on the ground (Santana). She 9mos old not but still only 26 lbs. I'm in hopes by next winter that she will be big enough to breed but I want to find a smaller buck for her.

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

They should be fine. How old is she? We don't breed ours til at least 18 months. if they are smaller does we wait til they are 24 months. If you are looking for a smaller buck I would recommend a baby out of our buck "golden boy" he is a smaller buck and comes from small lines..













This is him.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh my goodness! He is adorable!!

Santana is 9 months old (she will be a year old in February 2015). We weren't planning on breeding her till late 2015 if she is big enough then. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

she should be big enough.







This is our 11 month old doe and behind her is our 7 month old doe.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Are you looking for a show quality buck? We have one buck available but he is not a show buck.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

nannysrus said:


> View attachment 82693
> 
> 
> I need to find a boyfriend for the one on the ground (Santana). She 9mos old not but still only 26 lbs. I'm in hopes by next winter that she will be big enough to breed but I want to find a smaller buck for her.
> ...


Are you just looking for a breeding buck?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes. I'm not really looking for show quality but would still like I find one that is a good resemblance of the breed. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

nannysrus said:


> Yes. I'm not really looking for show quality but would still like I find one that is a good resemblance of the breed.
> 
> Samantha
> 
> "5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"











How about this little guy? This was him back in April. Don't have any updated pictures but I can get some if you are interested.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

He's very handsome! Is there a reason you don't show him? From what I see, he has a beautiful top line and rear angulation, as well as width between the eyes.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes!! Would love to see some updated pictures!!! I don't know what his technical color is called but that's what I like. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I need a Pygmy buck! But you are so far away!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I need a Pygmy buck! But you are so far away!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> ...


Where are you located? We travel to many shows throughout the year...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm in CA but I don't need a show buck either. My little Pygmy girl is bored and jealous watching the Nubians do their jobs


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

We might have one available in the spring depending on how many bucks we get. I know one breeder in Ohio just had 12 bucks born and 0 does! How far are you from Red Bluff,CA? We might be going there in June for the 2015 NPGA convention.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

That's crazy! So many bucks! Red bluff is probably about 6 hours north of me


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Truthfully though, I have been looking for an older buck


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

There may be another breeder close by you that has an older buck for sale. Here's the link to the breeders directory on the NPGA website http://www.npga-pygmy.com/contacts/breeders.asp


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh cool thanx!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

How far are you from Sonoma? I may have an older buck you could breed to. He comes from very nice lines, but I just never showed him. He's currently breeding some of my girls. Once he's done, I plan on selling him.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

About 2 hours. He's a cutie!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

How old is he? Is that his kid?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

He's almost 3 (his birthday is next month), and the baby is his 'distant' relative (they both have Whirlwind Farms sires). He isn't very friendly, but I don't think anyone would really want to pet him... he's very stinky. That being said, he isn't aggressive and won't go out of his way to hurt anyone. He's also a more gentle breeder; we joke around that he likes to court the girls before breeding them.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I would pet him. Stinky or not!!  


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Tell that to this little stinker. He's convinced he's a lap dog :roll:

The pictures are all blurry because if I tried to crouch down to get one, he would basically run at me to try and get on my lap.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

When we first got into goat I went and bought three 3 month old alpine bucks. Well I of coarse went and checked out the does and buck they came from. My husband has never been around a buck before and didn't no they sort of smell. Well I was petting the bucks and scratching them and the smell never really crossed my mind. 

We got back in the truck and my husband says "I'm going to have to teach you what deodorant is for". Well I busted out laughing because I knew exactly what he was talking about. I shoved my hand up under his nose and he was like "OMG what is that? What did you touch? That smells horrible!" Hehe.... I said "don't you realize bucks pee on themselves?" He got real silent and just gets a blank look on his face and says "great, we just bought three" 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

And the best part is it's so hard to wash off :lol:

When I first got into pygmy goats, I visited a breeder who was a family friend. He didn't tell us (I was with my family) that the bucks were more stinky than the does. Naturally, they were easier to catch, as they were in a smaller pen and there were some does in heat distracting them.... I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have goats now if my mother had been in a bad mood that day!


----------

